

Jason Huggins: Fixing HealthCare.gov, One Test at a Time - brandonb
http://www.meetup.com/seleniumsanfrancisco/events/220679923/?hidePromoBar=true

======
brandonb
For those who don't know Jason, he's the author of Selenium, founder of Sauce
Labs, and was part of the "tech surge" to fix healthcare.gov.

